# Old citrate of magnesia bottle. Date?



## fcatoem9 (Mar 26, 2012)

Anybody ever seen one of these?


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  fcatoem9
> 
> Anybody ever seen one of these?


 Yep, there are thousands of them out there, nice to have a porcelain stopper with it...


----------



## fcatoem9 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mine says OTTO BOEDDIKER APOTHECARY 6TH AVE & 54TH ST NY


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  fcatoem9
> 
> Mine says OTTO BOEDDIKER APOTHECARY 6TH AVE & 54TH ST NY


 Nice bottle, a little elbow grease and it should shine up nice...Probably not a whole bunch of them out there...


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2012)

"Otto Boeddiker of 954 Sixth avenue Manhattan has incorporated his pharmacy under the corporate name Pharmacy The capital is placed at $10,000 and the are Otto Boeddiker Henry Mears and Harry Scott" From 1903 American Druggist.


----------

